
The least popular post I will ever write - J3L2404
http://blogs.thescore.com/footyblog/2012/03/19/the-least-popular-post-i-will-ever-write/
======
lukifer
From an American perspective, it seems bizarre that this concept would be
controversial. The issue has less to do with any particular type of vile
speech, and rather the fact that "hate speech" is not a bright line [1], but a
fuzzy and subjective gray area.

One person's critique of Israeli government policy is another's anti-Semitism.
I simply don't trust those with a legal monopoly on violence to make that kind
of distinction. Creating an environment where citizens are forced play it safe
by self-censoring inhibits thought and gives too much power to the state.

While we do have limitations on free speech in the US, they at least tend to
be bright lines: advocating specific violent actions, or intentionally causing
social harm, such as yelling "fire" in a crowded theater. (This isn't to say
that our ostensible rights aren't frequently violated, but that's a separate
discussion.)

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bright-line_rule>

------
powertower
Stacey posted on Twitter: "LOL, fuck Muamba. He's dead." Then some other dumb
stuff that could be considered offensive at the worst. On twitter. A dump
drunk college kid. And now he's ruined.

The type of morons that would throw someone in jail (for 2 months!) for
something like that, are the same type of morons that would ignore this
completely if the races were reversed.

This outrage was not about racism; it's about the self-image of the accusers
and persecutors who get off on segmenting/separating themselves from others
people by pretending those other people are inferior / not as clean as
them....

That is, they do the same EXACT thing that they are persecuting the other
person for. Except their crime is worse.

------
carsongross
Hold your civil liberties close, kids.

------
J3L2404
“I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to
say it.”

~~~
paulhauggis
Or, as the case in the US with many radio broadcasters, protest your
advertisers until you are fired.

